# Would like to convert a pull start to an electric start



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 1997 Mercury and I would like to convert it to an electric start. Does anyone know what I need to do and how much it cost?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You would need a starter,solenoid,wire,push button switch and if your fly wheel doesn't have the teeth you would need that to.Cheapest/best way would be to find a blown engine to salvage parts from.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Driftfisher is correct, you would also need start in gear protection, wire harness, and would to check the stator to see if it contains a charge coil for the voltage regulator and a voltage regulator, most times it is not cost effective to convert.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep you definitely need the start in gear lock out,I did just that,started it in forward,wide open at the launch.If my brother didn't have a hold of the bow rope I would have launched up the ramp.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> most times it is not cost effective to convert.


Heed what Kenny said. You will have more in the conversion than the motor is worth.

The next thing you will want is tilt & trim.


----------

